# How do you contact Telefonica by Email?



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We want to arrange for broadband and wifi in our home, we already have the landline phone from Telefonica, we are in Hong Kong and want to pre-arrange the internet before we arrive in early September. Does anybody know an email contact address for them please. Thanks in advance


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

For internet it's 
Ofertas de Internet ADSL, Mviles, Lneas y Televisin - Movistar



Anything else it's
www.telefonica.es


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

fergie said:


> We want to arrange for broadband and wifi in our home, we already have the landline phone from Telefonica, we are in Hong Kong and want to pre-arrange the internet before we arrive in early September. Does anybody know an email contact address for them please. Thanks in advance


I've never managed to find an email address, you will probably need to phone them. They have English speaking sales staff.

If you already have the landline it should be very quick to set up the ADSL - but somebody will need to be at the house to take delivery of the router.


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

There isn't an e-mail address. The best you will get is.....

https://www.movistar.es/on/pub/serv..._procede=homeAT01&v_segmento=AHOG&v_idioma=es


....but you have to have a NIF number.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I think a passport will do to apply nowadays. Also if u already have the line and just need it reconnected it will only take a couple of days, so maybe worth waiting until u get to Spain, one less thing to organize prior to arriving in Spain.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

If the landline is up and there is an open port in the exchange they will connect you within a matter of days. A technician will give you a ring - warning you that your telephone might not work for 10 minutes and shortly there after he will ring your door bell. They bring the router with them and install it there and then, test the line and are off again. Should not take longer than 10-15 minutes.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> If the landline is up and there is an open port in the exchange they will connect you within a matter of days. A technician will give you a ring - warning you that your telephone might not work for 10 minutes and shortly there after he will ring your door bell. They bring the router with them and install it there and then, test the line and are off again. Should not take longer than 10-15 minutes.


my router was delivered the day after I ordered it with instructions as to how to install it yourself - & I've 'installed' them for other people around here too

it's almost 'plug & play'


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies, I think what we'll do is give them a call just before we leave HK to arrange for connection week beginning Monday 5th Sept.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Thank you all for your replies, I think what we'll do is give them a call just before we leave HK to arrange for connection week beginning Monday 5th Sept.


what will happen when you ring, is that they will usually say 'within 10 days' or something along those lines - but it's unlikely they'll agree to a particular date

what has happened in our case is that pretty much the following day the engineer phones to check that you are in & is there 10 mins later!!


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

I had to wait 2 years for a 'Trac' phone.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pladecalvo said:


> I had to wait 2 years for a 'Trac' phone.


I'd have moved.............

in fact we did once

we once moved about 1km along the road - into a newish apartment urb & wanted to take our phone number with us

there were enough phone lines installed in the building when it was built, but because half of them were only used for hols, they weren't taken up & when the building next door was built Telefonica diverted some of the lines to the new building

consequently we couldn't get a phone & after a year of promises we had had enough...........so moved again!

fergie already has a line though - so if they can get ADSL it would be pretty quick - if they can't it won't make any difference trying to sort it out before they get here


----------

